# NSW - long reef - interesting bycatch



## leapyear (Jan 29, 2014)

So it was a pretty frustrating morning for me this morning. The fish were there. I know that because I dropped a couple of nice ones. I also managed to create an epic rudder + line tangle which left me half way to NZ by the time I had it sorted. Basically it was just one of those days where nothing goes quite right.

Eventually I called it a morning and was trolling a hardbody back to the beach when I hooked what felt like a lump of seaweed. A heavy lump of seaweed that was moving a bit. I got a look at what I thought was a big octopus and was wondering how I was going to subdue it in the confined space of the yak when I got a better look and realised it was bloody big cuttlefish! Fair to say I wasn't expecting that...

Ahh fishing...I love it how a frustrating day can turn into a good day just like that! Got it into the net without getting inked and headed home to hack the beast up for the freezer.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Gear up for some kingie mayhem. If you want to make it last you don't need to take much out one bait will catch a few kings and it refreezes quite well.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

It's disgusting, but its as good a king bait as you can get, Leapyear. Hope you didn't waste too much of it on the dog and family.



> "I also managed to create an epic rudder + line tangle which left me half way to NZ by the time I had it sorted"


I had a similar problem - hooked a king, shouted out to you, then headed for deep water, while clearing the other line. Hooked up on that as well, and had an epic battle with two angry kings which left me half way to NZ by the time I had it sorted.

You were gone by the time I returned.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Dream catch. I prefer to find them floating just after they have died though, a lot easier to deal with


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

that's a bloody monster.....yum....ive heard they are brilliant on the bbq


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

You are so lucky dude!


----------



## leapyear (Jan 29, 2014)

MrX said:


> It's disgusting, but its as good a king bait as you can get, Leapyear. Hope you didn't waste too much of it on the dog and family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh yeah I stayed a while longer but had wife related time constraints haha. Did you land them both?


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

leapyear said:


> Ahh yeah I stayed a while longer but had wife related time constraints haha. Did you land them both?


Hope your wife forgave the mess you made at home (and in the freezer). Your future hauls of kings will help - with that premium bait.

Yep, both landed.


----------



## leapyear (Jan 29, 2014)

MrX said:


> leapyear said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh yeah I stayed a while longer but had wife related time constraints haha. Did you land them both?
> ...


Great effort, well done!

It took a while to clean the kitchen I must say, and future kings may be needed to calm the distress the mrs felt at having such a hideous beast in the house! :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

leapyear said:


> ...and future kings may be needed to calm the distress the mrs felt at having such a hideous beast in the house!


I don't know you at all, but, she did marry you afterall.


----------



## leapyear (Jan 29, 2014)

Zed said:


> leapyear said:
> 
> 
> > ...and future kings may be needed to calm the distress the mrs felt at having such a hideous beast in the house!
> ...


Ha ha...I walked into that one :lol:

It's okay though, the hideous beast has since calmed the mrs with a tasty beast.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Everything works out in the end.
Now get that thing off the counter top.

Nice one!


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Interesting!!! I also saw another boatie picked up a giant cuttlefish on last fri at longie right on the surface. Maybe it has exhausted itself with breeding so just floating on the surface waiting to die.


----------

